# The Calabash - Sex Appeal with a Catch



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

What's the deal with a calabash? Why does the appeal of this antique oddity persist? Simple. Cool factor.

Born in colonial Africa from an absence of briar, our British brothers worked with what they had and turned the calabash gourd, some cork and a hunk of clay into a classic.










Big? You bet. Look how it compares to a good sized bulldog.

Heavy? Not recommended for clenching unless you already have TMJ syndrome.

Fragile? One drop and it's probably wasted?

Convenient? Not exactly a travel pipe and useless in the car. It demands a bit of attention beyond a normal pipe and, unless you have a stand, you can't put it down just anywhere.

Maintenance? Nothing special but minding the cake (as with any meer) and keeping the cork supple. If/when the cork goes dryrot then you need to have a bit of the craftsman in you or find a pro.

Pricey? Not nuts. Nice ones can be had for under $100.

Quality? There are some losers out there I suppose but all the calabash gourd pipes I've seen (all four or five of them) were well made and quite handsome. Some ofthe older Austrian versions are darn well works of art and highly smokeable.

Speaking of smoking - yes, they smoke cool and dry on the upside. On the downside they normally have pretty large bowls and if you don't like scads of smoke then they might choke you out. I guess you can fill a bowl 1/3 full and take your time but I never found that possible. I love to load my calabash with heavy english smoke (or Stonehaven- yes!) and fire it up. A proper light across the top of that large group-whatever-it-is bowl will make enough smoke to declare a Class IV EPA disaster. Yes - they make smoke - lots of cool dry smoke.

So, big, heavy, cumbersome, fragile... and classically beautiful. While it's hard to find the right time and place to give a big gourd your full attention, they do make for an enjoyable puff. They do well with private time, which is good. You can smoke away, pretending you're in a gentlemans club somewhere on a sidestreet in Capetown - 1898.

If you really think you want one, study the breed before buying and shop carefully. My Pioneer is garden variety but well made and well shaped. There are scads of pipes out there from no-names to Kaywoodies. The older Kaywoodies, in my estimation, are med-high end pipes - many are spectacular. The Austrian Bauers (and some no-name Austrians) can be top end museum pieces.

I am not a calabash expert or a curator so take this intro for what it's worth.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Another good post Moo. Got me thinking about buying one now.


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice post. I've been considering the Gourd Calabash since some folks have recommended them as very cool smoking pipes. I'll continue looking at them for now and may dive in on one in the future. Do you smoke yours often?


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I was shown one today that was in excellent shape. The owner said that he might be able to part with it with some deliberation.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Bent Stem said:


> Nice post. I've been considering the Gourd Calabash since some folks have recommended them as very cool smoking pipes. I'll continue looking at them for now and may dive in on one in the future. Do you smoke yours often?


I got it when I was new to pipe smoking and found everything about it difficult. It sat ignored for a long time.

Lately I pick it up maybe once or twice a month - more/less depending on the weather. It's a nice (warm) Sunday evening back porch puffer. Very nice with Stonehaven or english tobak.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Very interesting! I can honestly say they just do not apeal to me really as far as something I would smoke from on a normal basis. But as something neat and interesting to have sitting on its stand on a shelf of my library/den/smoking lounge in a future home some day, definitely!

Thanks for sharing and getting me to take a closer look!


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

I just wrote my tobacconist a few days ago and asked the price for a new Calabash made by Big Ben, they have 3 sizes. I got a sick craving for a calabash pipe, it suits my safari hunt dreaming I do at eveings (acctually all day if no one stops me) :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Phlegmatic said:


> I just wrote my tobacconist a few days ago and asked the price for a new Calabash made by Big Ben, they have 3 sizes. I got a sick craving for a calabash pipe, it suits my safari hunt dreaming I do at eveings (acctually all day if no one stops me) :tu


Gourd or mahogany?


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Im not sure, now that u mention it, but I want a gourd calabash!

This vid is of interest:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Phlegmatic said:


> Im not sure, now that u mention it, but I want a gourd calabash!
> 
> This vid is of interest:


The wooden versions are surprisingly light and smoke fine, by the way. I'm not knocking them. A well bent gourd is hard to find these days.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> The wooden versions are surprisingly light and smoke fine, by the way. I'm not knocking them. A well bent gourd is hard to find these days.


I found a couple sites on gourd calabashes last night. It seems that they were grown almost exclusively in South Africa and require daily attention. Now that South Africa has a new government or new governments growing gourds falls under the heading of jobs South Africans and Zimbabweans don't want to do. However there is a strain of those gourds that were bred to a north american climate and the owner of one of those webpages I found plans on experimenting with growing them and maybe reviving the old calabash popularity.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> I found a couple sites on gourd calabashes last night. It seems that they were grown almost exclusively in South Africa and require daily attention. Now that South Africa has a new government or new governments growing gourds falls under the heading of jobs South Africans and Zimbabweans don't want to do. However there is a strain of those gourds that were bred to a north american climate and the owner of one of those webpages I found plans on experimenting with growing them and maybe reviving the old calabash popularity.


If the idea craps out I'm sure they'll still be very nice with some butter and brown sugar.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Not to bring up old threads, but, well........you know.

Anywho, I think I have the same pipe as you Dan. Got it as a (very generous) gift from TXsmoker. 

I agree, these things are pretty sexy. They have everything that makes something sexy, they're impractical, they have fantastic curves, they're smoking hot while smoking cool, they demand way more attention than anything else, etc.

In all seriousness, I love it & it's a blast to smoke. I've been smoking Penzance out of it lately, very cool. :yo:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Good post, Mr. Moo. Well Played.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice! Still haven't bought my first "real" pipe yet, and that's partly because I'm waiting to see what I can get in the calabash... Just a great looking pipe.

In the meantime my zero-sex appeal Ozark Mountains will do.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great post Moo and it takes me down memory lane. My Calabash was really not heavy at all. In fact, I was shocked at how light it was when the salesman handed it to me from the glass display. Because of the sheer mass of it, I expected it to be a boat anchor, but I guess due to a very light and porous hunk of meer, it was shockingly light and comfortable to clench.

You're spot-on about the stand. It was must-have. There was simply no way to lay it down in any respectable fashion. Also, you're correct about smoking a full bowl being a serious time investment. It's kind of like smoking a Churchill; you're in for at least a two-hour ride. Coolest, driest, most pleasant smoking pipe I ever lit.

Thanks for exposing the Dark Continent Connection. I never knew that.

Thanks for this! Great thread. :yo:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> ...I think I have the same pipe as you Dan... ...a blast to smoke. I've been smoking Penzance out of it lately, very cool. :yo:


Ah.... the ubiquitous Pioneer calabash. If somewhat uninspired on the stem and ferrule work the pipes nevertheless had (mostly) lovely gourds, excellent cork work and functional pressed meer bowls. I think they must have offered a lot of pipe for a very easy price back in the day. I was running a lot of bulk Pez through mine, too, until it got too cold to smoke on the back porch. Nice combo, calabash and latakia - makes me feel connected to old boys long gone, tonic in glass, reaching for the gin bottle. 



Herf N Turf said:


> ... My Calabash was really not heavy at all. In fact, I was shocked at how light it was when the salesman handed it to me from the glass display. Because of the sheer mass of it, I expected it to be a boat anchor, but I guess due to a very light and porous hunk of meer, it was shockingly light and comfortable to clench.


OK - I put mine on the scale and it weighed in a hair under 5 1/2 ounces. This is not exactly a featherweight pipe but, like you said, it feels lighter than it looks. Mine also clenches (or maybe I should say "hangs") well - perhaps more a matter of balance than weight. It feels right, button hooked behind lower teeth, lightest possible clench, puffing from a sitting position. I couldn't walk and smoke (this pipe) at the same time. Partly I fear the crash if the stem ever pulls free and partly I can't do two things at the same time. Same with walking and chewing gum.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> .....functional pressed meer bowls.....


Do my eyes deceive me? :boohoo:


----------



## Palomorado (Apr 20, 2011)

I've always loved the look of these pipes!

Does anyone have any knowledge of the Butz-Choquin model?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice post. For me it is the gourd, I love how it can be taken off. I had seen a briar pipe calabash before, with a briar gourd that came off. It was nice. They are just cool ass pipes.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I may get one eventually, my girlfriend thinks they're awesome XD


----------



## Palomorado (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm gonna pull the trigger on one VERY soon!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A sad but cautionary tale - here is a series of posts about an ebay calabash that arrived permeated with mold. Research carefully. Shop wisely. Buy the right pipe.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/240173-ask-pipe-guy-23.html#post3327446


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been on the fence for a long time about buying one of these classic beauties. 

You've pushed me closer to the edge. Don't know if I should thank you or not?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting pipe...not quiet my cup of tea...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Just a word of advice when buying a second hand calabash, Ask Questions, and ask for detailed pictures. I've purchased 2 off ebay and both of them have had issues The first was a total let down and was not at all what I was expecting when I actually got it, the second was better, but the meerschaum bowl had damage inside the gourd and the cork needed to be replaced before it could be smoked. It actually had paper wrapped around the cup holding it into the gourd, a deposit slip from someones check book of all things. It all it took about 6 hours of work before it could be smoked. These are somewhat of a hot item on ebay right now and people are taking advantage of that and putting items up that are not worth the price they are asking for, and receiving.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Just a word of advice when buying a second hand calabash, Ask Questions, and ask for detailed pictures. I've purchased 2 off ebay and both of them have had issues.


Thanks for this. I've been eyeing ebay for a calabash and had second thoughts about buying one second hand. They look, and from what I've read, are, quite delicate as compared to briar pipes. Looks as if I'm leaning to a new pipe...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Commander Quan said:


> Just a word of advice when buying a second hand calabash, Ask Questions, and ask for detailed pictures. I've purchased 2 off ebay and both of them have had issues The first was a total let down and was not at all what I was expecting when I actually got it, the second was better, but the meerschaum bowl had damage inside the gourd and the cork needed to be replaced before it could be smoked. It actually had paper wrapped around the cup holding it into the gourd, a deposit slip from someones check book of all things. It all it took about 6 hours of work before it could be smoked. These are somewhat of a hot item on ebay right now and people are taking advantage of that and putting items up that are not worth the price they are asking for, and receiving.


+1 all of above. Couldn't agree more. A calabash would have to be *the worst impulse-purchase* pipe there is. A crappy calabash will be a BIG PIPE disappointment in more ways than one. You must study, shop carefully and qualify your sellers guarantee to get something you will appreciate.

:gaga: At the very least, you better know the difference between a porcelain and a meerschaum bowl before you walk up to the starting line. Uninformed (or dishonest) sellers and unprepared buyers make for unhappy deals.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Fragile? One drop and it's probably wasted?
> .


The main reason why I have never had the urge to get one or a MEER for that fact alone. I would be traumatized if I break it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

funbags said:


> The main reason why I have never had the urge to get one or a MEER for that fact alone. I would be traumatized if I break it.


Well, lets take a closer look at that.

My Pioneer w/ standard pressed meer bowl cost me $70-something, new in box, a few years ago. It is a great smoker, large and kinda heavy; it isn't exactly a priceless work of art, though. Replacement block meer bowl: $70 approx. Broken stem or cracked ferrule (I don't think King Kong could break a Pioneer ferrule): $15. Fractured gourd? a calabash gourd has to be tougher than briar. So much for that. I say, get a nice calabash if you want one without fear of damage. Just don't get a museum piece unless you are going to put it in, say, a museum.

Getting off topic to other meers here. I am rough on equipment but I am pretty kind to my pipes. I am much less concerned about dropping my Goldwing in the driveway than any of my smoking pipes. That said, one of my two meers has hit the lawn (no worries) and a hardwood floor (got lucky - no damage); the other took a couple of short falls on to table tops. The things are tougher than I thought. Both are smooth finishes - one a rhodesian and the other a dublin; no delicate tricky carvings to break of get clogged with tobacco bits for me. Forget those little $40 bargain meers; these two are cool, gurgle-free practically perfect smoking instruments sporting large 4mm push-pull airways. Neither is artsy-fartsy or particularly pricey (both around $100). They are very respectable plain Janes but not worthy of emotional attachment.

(OK - so I did go a little nuts once and bought a monster Yanik floral cabbage but, to be honest, I haven't smoked it yet. I'm afraid I'll drop it. )

Get a plain Jane with a big airway and don't look back.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

damn you... now you have me bidding on calabash pipes!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gentimmy said:


> damn you... now you have me bidding on calabash pipes!


love it... :biglaugh:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

gentimmy said:


> damn you... now you have me bidding on calabash pipes!


Crap, was that _you_ who stole that one from me at the last sec?!? :frusty:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

gentimmy said:


> damn you... now you have me bidding on calabash pipes!


No no no... _studying_ calabash pipes, not buying calabash pipes. Take a few months to learn the breed. You may decide they're not for you along the way.

The old Kaywoodies are the schizz, though.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yanno, Moo, ever since you wrote that original post, I've been watching Calabashers go up and up and up in price. Time was, you could get these things for a song; even the top quality ones. Now, it's an arm, three toes and your first-born just for an average one.

I've visited this thread at least a dozen times over the years and I would give at least two toes to have my old one I let go so long ago BACK!

You write so damn good. I wish you'd do more of it.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Having never smoked a Calabash but liking there look, I am only lately finding myself cruising through the listings on the Fleabay. Maybe one day.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on a new gourd calabash from Marty Pulver.

Never thought I would have considered buying one in the past...love my briars way too much. But lately I've been Jonesing for one. As said, they seem ultra cool!

This one measures 7.65" long and just under 4" tall. Kind of long and skinny. The internal bowl measures just over an inch wide and about an 1.25" in height. At just under 3ozs, it's pretty light for the size. I would have preferred a deeper bowl...but heck, I can load up two bowls in succession should I want to with the bowl being meerschaum.

Looking forward to shoving it full with something latakia-ridden. :amen:

Here's the impulse buyer in me...I have no idea who made it. Got all the other info from Marty that I thought important before executing the sale. I could simply ask Marty...any discernible way to tell from the picture below?

Here's a pic:


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Senator said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a new gourd calabash from Marty Pulver.


That looks suspiciously like an amber stem. :spy:

I like the smaller size! One of the things that's always made me shy away from calabashes is that they all seem so huge.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> ...gurgle-free practically perfect smoking instruments sporting large 4mm *push-pull airways*.


Okay, I give up. What's a pushme pullyou airway? (I wasn't even aware that Dr. Doolittle smoked a pipe. :mullet: )


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> Okay, I give up. What's a pushme pullyou airway?


Jim, it's the delrin (or nylon or whatever it is) fitting (or fittings) that mate tenon and mortise, now common on meerschaum pipes. One piece is screwed/affixed into the stummel and presents a smooth secure female receiver for whatever type of tenon the pipemaker may have selected. Delrin-to-delrin is seen below:










...and here is a delrin receiver for a vulcanite tenon:


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

freestoke said:


> That looks suspiciously like an amber stem. :spy:
> 
> I like the smaller size! One of the things that's always made me shy away from calabashes is that they all seem so huge.


Well...I think I've found enough pictures on the internet to let me think this is a Strambach gourd calabash. If that's true, I think the stem is ebonite and only looks like amber. I'm good with that...less care required!

Here's a link to another Strambach being sold:

http://www.bollitopipe.it/strambach-vienna-calabash-p-5455.html

If it is indeed a Strambach, I think I probably got a good deal on it!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Further to push-pulls, they don't apply to calabash pipes as noted far above, somewhere. They seemed to crap out about often going back many years but the last bunch I bought have last a long time. Maybe they got better or maybe I had bad luck - dunno.

They come in different sizes; it is the large 4mm version I associate with meer airways that don't become gurgle-traps. They are cheap to purchase and easy to replace.

Turkish Meerschaum Pipe Care


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Senator said:


> Well...I think I've found enough pictures on the internet to let me think this is a Strambach gourd calabash. If that's true, I think the stem is ebonite and only looks like amber. I'm good with that...less care required!


A good deal from Marty is not unusual. :lol: Looks like a GREAT deal! :shock:

Yeah, I guess it's ebonite, judging from that link. I didn't think you could get a yellow ebonite like that!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Turkish Meerschaum Pipe Care


Great info as always, Dan! :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> Great info as always, Dan! :tu


:behindsofa:

At your service, as always.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a picture of my Calabash (which I have nicknamed "Sherlock") that I bought about 4 years ago. It had smoked very well over the years, and I must say I rather enjoy the "weight" of it in my hand as I'm smoking. I had to replace the stem about 2 years ago after it was broken by a friend of mine. The stem it came with was all black and was a bit thinner, but I must say I like this one better.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> ...I rather enjoy the "weight" of it in my hand as I'm smoking.


Beautiful pipe, Sather! I must say, it doesn't appear all that clenchable.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Beautiful pipe, Sather! I must say, it doesn't appear all that clenchable.


Thanks Jim!! Its been a very solid pipe for me, and really does feel just right when you have it in one hand and a good book in the other. But, I will admit if you're all about the "hands free" pipe smoking experience, then this is not the pipe for you. I've tried a few times with this baby, and you end up with a sore jaw.


----------

